# Thinking of ditching my TRT due to price



## Texasgator2021 (Nov 10, 2021)

I am 43 and I have been going to a TRT clinic for over 1 year. I have seen great results in solving all my low t problems. Overall, I am healthy and active with no major issues. And my bloodwork is fine.

The problem is my TRT clinic is $179 per month. My protocol is 180mg per week of test only, AI when needed, and I get tested once every 6 months. The price is all inclusive (vials, bloodwork, etc.). However, I can’t get the price vs cost of the supplies out of my head. Also, the last few times I have been to the clinic, I haven’t seen the doctor nor has the doctor called me directly about my bloodwork. I usually only interact with a medical assistant.

Has anyone gone off the reservation and dropped their TRT clinic? I am thinking of trying to go to my PCP, online clinic, or at the rock bottom of the list just use an UGL. Thanks.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 10, 2021)

Just go see your pcp, or get a recommendation to an endocrinologist and tell them you're on prescribed TRT through the clinic, and that you'd like to move your care over to them.

Strong possibility they will have no issue with taking over your care, but I also wouldn't be surprised if they want to tweak/adjust your weekly dosage.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 10, 2021)

Texasgator2021 said:


> I am 43 and I have been going to a TRT clinic for over 1 year. I have seen great results in solving all my low t problems. Overall, I am healthy and active with no major issues. And my bloodwork is fine.
> 
> The problem is my TRT clinic is $179 per month. My protocol is 180mg per week of test only, AI when needed, and I get tested once every 6 months. The price is all inclusive (vials, bloodwork, etc.). However, I can’t get the price vs cost of the supplies out of my head. Also, the last few times I have been to the clinic, I haven’t seen the doctor nor has the doctor called me directly about my bloodwork. I usually only interact with a medical assistant.
> 
> Has anyone gone off the reservation and dropped their TRT clinic? I am thinking of trying to go to my PCP, online clinic, or at the rock bottom of the list just use an UGL. Thanks.



Damn that's high
I think I'm like 15 bucks a month for Test at 200mg (Yeah, I modified the dose for more gains)


----------



## CJ (Nov 10, 2021)

When I went through a clinic, it was $500 for 10 weeks worth of meds and needles. Bloodwork cost extra.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Nov 10, 2021)

Clinics are a price gouge. It's the new pill mill. UGL is the way for me.


----------



## CJ (Nov 10, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> Clinics are a price gouge. It's the new pill mill. UGL is the way for me.


Yup, you're a revenue stream, not a patient. Just a customer.


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 10, 2021)

I’m actually going the opposite route. I’ve dealt with two doctor offices and they have turned into nightmares.

First one I was seeing a PA who specialized in hormone. She was awesome but unfortunately came down with cancer and left the practice. So I started seeing the GP and she didn’t want to manage my treatment and cut me off.

So I went to where my wife goes and that GP was great. Well wouldn’t you know that that guy leave the practice and I start seeing another doctor. She decided not to fill my testosterone anymore and wanted me to see an endocrinologist instead.

That wouldn’t have been a problem if she didn’t wait to tell me any of this until after I called for a refill and left me high and dry.

I found a clinic that seems to be better priced than most. There’s no monthly payment. Bloodwork every 6 months and for my consults I can opt for a PA and pay less. It’s going to be a bit more than I’m spending  now but worth it considering the hassle I’ve been going through.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 10, 2021)

I pay <$200 a YEAR.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> When I went through a clinic, it was $500 for 10 weeks worth of meds and needles. Bloodwork cost extra.


sounds like the typical overpriced gym bro cycle


----------



## Texasgator2021 (Nov 10, 2021)

JC Grifter said:


> I’m actually going the opposite route. I’ve dealt with two doctor offices and they have turned into nightmares.
> 
> First one I was seeing a PA who specialized in hormone. She was awesome but unfortunately came down with cancer and left the practice. So I started seeing the GP and she didn’t want to manage my treatment and cut me off.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 10, 2021)

I've never gone to a trt clinic. Have managed everything at home without any problems. I'm not the healthiest guy ever, but everything has been going pretty well for me for awhile and in the last couple years I've spent a combined total of less than $150 on testosterone.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 10, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> I've never gone to a trt clinic. Have managed everything at home without any problems. I'm not the healthiest guy ever, but everything has been going pretty well for me for awhile and in the last couple years I've spent a combined total of less than $150 on testosterone.


Ya it's ridiculously cheap to brew yourself. Perhaps a little more if you factor in vials, stoppers, caps, crimper, scale, beakers, hotplate, solvents etc But the extra supplies definitely pay for themselves in the long run.


----------



## Iamnatty (Nov 10, 2021)

I ditched my clinic and am doing it myself. Way cheaper.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Ya it's ridiculously cheap to brew yourself. Perhaps a little more if you factor in vials, stoppers, caps, crimper, scale, beakers, hotplate, solvents etc But the extra supplies definitely pay for themselves in the long run.



Yeah. Technically I've gotten my blood work checked so that was a little more and pins, swabs, etc. Lol. But I suppose it would average about $25/month roughly.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 10, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Ya it's ridiculously cheap to brew yourself. Perhaps a little more if you factor in vials, stoppers, caps, crimper, scale, beakers, hotplate, solvents etc But the extra supplies definitely pay for themselves in the long run.


There's something to be said about having a legit script. Makes travel much more convenient and worry free.

With that said, I switched to undecanoate for my TRT. Which also makes it easy to do extended travel without having to worry about missing any doses.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 11, 2021)

Send0 said:


> There's something to be said about having a legit script. Makes travel much more convenient and worry free.
> 
> With that said, I switched to undecanoate for my TRT. Which also makes it easy to do extended travel without having to worry about missing any doses.


Oh definitely, especially since you can easily  load said prescription vial with a mix of test and tren or what have you.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 17, 2021)

JC Grifter said:


> I found a clinic that seems to be better priced than most. There’s no monthly payment. Bloodwork every 6 months and for my consults I can opt for a PA and pay less. It’s going to be a bit more than I’m spending  now but worth it considering the hassle I’ve been going through.


Who?


----------



## 69nites (Nov 17, 2021)

If you legitimately need trt there's no reason to go through a steroid mill. If you can't get your script converted by insurance and filled at the local pharmacy, you can just run ugl gear and do it yourself.


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 17, 2021)

69nites said:


> If you legitimately need trt there's no reason to go through a steroid mill. If you can't get your script converted by insurance and filled at the local pharmacy, you can just run ugl gear and do it yourself.


It’s a little tougher when you live in a state where you can’t run your own bloodwork


----------



## 69nites (Nov 17, 2021)

JC Grifter said:


> It’s a little tougher when you live in a state where you can’t run your own bloodwork


That's what doctors are for. This isn't on cycle bloodwork with sky high test levels. If a doctor isn't willing to run annual comprehensive bloodwork as preventive healthcare they aren't a doctor I'd want to deal with even if I wasn't on anything.


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 17, 2021)

69nites said:


> That's what doctors are for. This isn't on cycle bloodwork with sky high test levels. If a doctor isn't willing to run annual comprehensive bloodwork as preventive healthcare they aren't a doctor I'd want to deal with even if I wasn't on anything.


I agree. But I’ve now had issues with two practices and one endocrinologist regarding this. There were two helpful doctors out of the 5 I saw and they both left their respective practices, leaving me with doctors that want nothing to do with this.

I’m not disagreeing with you, just been my experiences.with a clinic it won’t be that expensive. A 10ml vial for trt lasts me 20 weeks and bloodwork can be sent to insurance for reimbursement


----------



## Send0 (Nov 17, 2021)

JC Grifter said:


> I agree. But I’ve now had issues with two practices and one endocrinologist regarding this. There were two helpful doctors out of the 5 I saw and they both left their respective practices, leaving me with doctors that want nothing to do with this.
> 
> I’m not disagreeing with you, just been my experiences.with a clinic it won’t be that expensive. A 10ml vial for trt lasts me 20 weeks and bloodwork can be sent to insurance for reimbursement


Do you live close to state lines? You could always use a fake address, drive across state lines, and get your labs done that way.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 17, 2021)

I go through my PCP for bloodwork and yes I have a script, but the issue is $$$. The compounding pharmacy charges 55 dollars for a 5ml bottle of test. That is a ripoff. My insurance plan doesn't cover TRT, so I have a few trusted places that I get my stash from, and my doctor knows I do this.

Not everyone has that luxury, but that's what I do. It helps that my doctor understands my lifestyle as he is a former college athlete and bodybuilder himself currently.


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Do you live close to state lines? You could always use a fake address, drive across state lines, and get your labs done that way.


Unfortunately not. The next closest state also has the same restrictions. They did tell me it’s ok for my doctor to run my bloodwork and then I can send to them so it’s covered on my insurance. Otherwise I can do a reimbursement through insurance. 

So really it’s the 3 vials a year that’s my real cost.


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2021)

JC Grifter said:


> Unfortunately not. The next closest state also has the same restrictions. They did tell me it’s ok for my doctor to run my bloodwork and then I can send to them so it’s covered on my insurance. Otherwise I can do a reimbursement through insurance.
> 
> So really it’s the 3 vials a year that’s my real cost.


NY/NJ suck 
RI too


----------



## wsmwannabe (Nov 18, 2021)

I am in a similar boat to you OP.

I pay $200/mo for test (1 vial of test cyp 200 every 10 weeks), all syringes and alcohol wipes, AI, and quarterly blood work (male hormone panel only). so I pay $2400/yr. I have started homebrewing and can get full blood work done through labcorp/QD for about $200-300 in my state.

I think I can do all of this myself for $600-800 per year, including twice per year full blood work. It was good to have the doc to get me started, but now that I know my way around this stuff, I can handle it just fine on my own.


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 18, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> I am in a similar boat to you OP.
> 
> I pay $200/mo for test (1 vial of test cyp 200 every 10 weeks), all syringes and alcohol wipes, AI, and quarterly blood work (male hormone panel only). so I pay $2400/yr. I have started homebrewing and can get full blood work done through labcorp/QD for about $200-300 in my state.
> 
> I think I can do all of this myself for $600-800 per year, including twice per year full blood work. It was good to have the doc to get me started, but now that I know my way around this stuff, I can handle it just fine on my own.


They make you buy syringes and alcohol wipes? The place I’m starting at is also ok with me getting bloodwork from my GP so it goes through insurance and then I can send it to them. Also see if you can submit for insurance reimbursements. There’s ways to lower the cost of a clinic.


----------



## CJ (Nov 18, 2021)

JC Grifter said:


> They make you buy syringes and alcohol wipes? The place I’m starting at is also ok with me getting bloodwork from my GP so it goes through insurance and then I can send it to them. Also see if you can submit for insurance reimbursements. There’s ways to lower the cost of a clinic.


Not all of them. My old clinic you had to do EVERYTHING through them. You couldn't even adjust your protocol, everyone got the same thing, whether it was needed/appropriate or not. 

We're not patients, we're a revenue stream at the clinics.


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Not all of them. My old clinic you had to do EVERYTHING through them. You couldn't even adjust your protocol, everyone got the same thing, whether it was needed/appropriate or not.
> 
> We're not patients, we're a revenue stream at the clinics.


Wow that’s wild. I’ll PM you


----------



## j2048b (Nov 21, 2021)

Use google earth, look up compounding pharmacies for ur area, call them and ask which docs go thru them for testosterone, and get a kist, and start calling them...


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 21, 2021)

My TRT protocol is 379 for ten weeks with test C hgc and arimidex. I have yet to order from them due to financial reasons but I have an endo appointment scheduled in Jan


----------



## Dunamis (Dec 3, 2021)

I use a combo. The only reason I use a TRT clinic is so that travel is easier and should I ever get questioned I'll have a prescription


----------



## Bang53 (Jan 26, 2022)

Texasgator2021 said:


> I am 43 and I have been going to a TRT clinic for over 1 year. I have seen great results in solving all my low t problems. Overall, I am healthy and active with no major issues. And my bloodwork is fine.
> 
> The problem is my TRT clinic is $179 per month. My protocol is 180mg per week of test only, AI when needed, and I get tested once every 6 months. The price is all inclusive (vials, bloodwork, etc.). However, I can’t get the price vs cost of the supplies out of my head. Also, the last few times I have been to the clinic, I haven’t seen the doctor nor has the doctor called me directly about my bloodwork. I usually only interact with a medical assistant.
> 
> Has anyone gone off the reservation and dropped their TRT clinic? I am thinking of trying to go to my PCP, online clinic, or at the rock bottom of the list just use an UGL. Thanks.


Why not do it yourself? I do! Firstly, I buy raws and make the Test mysel. Initially I started with 150migs TestE but my RBC,ALT, and AST was outside the normal range. If found that out when I got bloods back so I began tweaking my dosage to 140,130,120 and those three afirementioned tests fell back into the correct ranges at 120migs. That is my “sweet spot” where I keep my  TRT dosage now but I am not satisfied with the amount of muscle that I can maintain with that dosage but I went back to 150migs and am pleased with the amount of muscle I am now maintaining. I’ve added 5migs of Eliquis recently because I found out that I had a blood cloth in my leg(due to Test levels too high leading to high RBC that was responsible for the cloth) and all is well now. My TRT protocol is basically the cost of the raws and the brewing equipment which pales compared to the cheapest TRT clinic out there.


----------

